# computer games



## Darkon (Mar 16, 2006)

My goal is to only play computer games every second day, instead of every day all day. After I have been succesful with this for one month I hope to only play once a week, and then eventually quit them altogether. I seriously think computer games have been the cause of my SA.


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

good luck man, even though computer games didn't cause my sa, it certainly helped made it as severe as it is today by providing an escape all those crucial early years where I could've built my social skills. I used to be addicted to mmos, one day I just deleted all my chars. that helped a lot. Now I just need to get rid of my net addiction.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

Ive been staying away from my PC as much as possible for a few weeks and feel sooo much better for it. Good luck with your goal Darkon, I sincerely hope you succeed.

pabs


----------



## nakedshrew (Dec 5, 2004)

Darkon said:


> My goal is to only play computer games every second day, instead of every day all day. After I have been succesful with this for one month I hope to only play once a week, and then eventually quit them altogether. I seriously think computer games have been the cause of my SA.


Definately a good idea to _limit_ the amount of games you play, I think making a point of stopping completely is a bit extreme but if you're addicted then stopping cold turkey might be an idea. I personally don't see anything wrong with a bit of casual gaming every now and then, it's a good way to relax and unwind (counterstrike is perfect for this lol) and it's more mentally stimulating than watching T.V so I don't think they're all bad. Certainly not something you'd want to spend all day on of course, good luck on your quest (no pun intended)


----------



## bobblehead (Jul 5, 2006)

I've been playing alot of CS:S since the beginning of 2005. I'm pretty good, too bad that doesn't translate into anything worth while


----------



## nachoman (May 30, 2006)

For me, playing videogames actually helps me with my SA. It gives me a good discussion topic. If I know that someone is a gamer, now I just walk up to them and say, "Hey, did you here about that new Legend of Zelda game?" I don't know about you guys, but it works for me. And also, there are online multiplayer games like Everquest, Guild Wars, and World of Warcraft.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I quit my gaming career for a while. It's my second week now and i'm doing good...i only played a couple of times for about 15 minutes to half an hour. I had major withdrawals at first :lol But i used to play games for at least 4 to 6 hours a day(minimum) so you can understand how hard it is to quit. :fall 

My main reason for quitting was my lack of control...i couldn't stop playing or thinking about games so i though to myself" it's time for a break" so i made a descision to take that break and see how i can manage without them. 
There are things i need to do anyway like getting help for my depression and SA, getting a better job, trying new things and building a life and all that jazz...so yeah thats where i'm at now...:fall


----------



## R4ph4el (Sep 20, 2005)

I often don't know what to do besides sitting on my computer...any tips?


----------



## dangat (Jul 11, 2006)

After graduating a few months ago I didn't have a job and I spent literally all day playing an RPG. I had things I had to do but couldn't stop playing for even an hour. Towards the end I even got sick of it but thought "no, I've always wanted to do this, and I won't have another chance once I have a job" so I kept playing until I beat the game and then I was depressed and wanted to play another one but knew it would be just as addicting. So far, no games. But I have stuff I want to do with my time, so I've been reminding myself that when I feel the urge to start another RPG I have. So far (~3 weeks) it's worked. It's really the having something else I want to do that's worked for me.


----------



## shiznit (Nov 21, 2004)

R4ph4el said:


> I often don't know what to do besides sitting on my computer...any tips?


Witout your comp are you gonna go mentally insane and end up in some institute somewhere? Course not man, We have too many options in life to be asking that question. Gaming was a drug for me so I walked away. Video games are as they are, games. It took time but it was the best decision Ive made in months. Walk away easiest by finding interest in other positive arenas of life. If you dont have any, study yourself and find some. Specially those that involve face to face with others.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

Yeah, I quit playing video games too. I have had a huge problem with filling up my time lately. I go for a bike ride just about every day and walk along the beach and around town. Hopefully I'll get a job soon. I went to a volunteer agency and hopefully they'll get back to me soon. I think that a volunteer job is a good way to meet people and fill in my days untill I get a paying job.


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

Inane said:


> good luck man, even though computer games didn't cause my sa, it certainly helped made it as severe as it is today by providing an escape all those crucial early years where I could've built my social skills. I used to be addicted to mmos, one day I just deleted all my chars. that helped a lot. Now I just need to get rid of my net addiction.


I know what you mean. Gaming didn't help me at all (and likely still doesn't).. it was either go out with a bunch of people and spend the time being anxious and hating myself, or sit around at home playing videogames and feel good. Doesn't take a genius to work out which choice i usually opted for.

I'm not really playing that much these days though, especially since i stopped playing MMOs... i'm just addicted to the net instead, like you lol. Though actually i'm not sure if it's addiction or just a case of having **** all else to do.. usually, if an opportunity to do something else comes up and i feel i can handle it anxiety wise i choose that over sitting on my *** staring at a screen all day. I just can't find a great deal else to do, having no social life whatsoever and no real interests that involve actually leaving the house.


----------



## moon37 (Feb 27, 2006)

I get bored of my PC games now....

I tried playing FEAR combat...but that game was just getting me frustrated...

Tried out the demo for Neverwinter Nights...got bored of it...


Half life episode 1...ehhh bored of it...I like Half life 2 sooo much better...


My pc isn't good enough to play the newer games...
But I only have two games that I really want to play...

FEAR and Oblivion...and then Hellgate London when it comes out..


----------



## Matt J (Oct 19, 2006)

Meee said:


> Inane said:
> 
> 
> > good luck man, even though computer games didn't cause my sa, it certainly helped made it as severe as it is today by providing an escape all those crucial early years where I could've built my social skills. I used to be addicted to mmos, one day I just deleted all my chars. that helped a lot. Now I just need to get rid of my net addiction.
> ...


Sounds like me. I broke my gaming addiction a good while ago, but now I just spend all my time aimlessly surfing the net...There are things that I should be doing (ie my websites) but I just cant get motivated to do them at all.

Gonna have to find another dead end job pretty soon, and I swore to myself I wouldnt work in a job like that again...but money is starting to get tight and unless I seriously get organised, and somehow motivated....then Ill leave myself with no choice.


----------



## Nytro (Mar 18, 2006)

yes F*&^ videogames i was an avid gamer for 17 years. Now i lay my controler down. I dont see a problem in a few FPS where u can get in a few games or two. But try an limit yourself to games that dont drag out cause they can be addicting. Try and go multiplayer and limit yourself to time a day of play and be commited to stop when your set time it up. You will feel good about urself for it.


----------



## suncowiam (Nov 1, 2006)

I guess you can call any addiction bad like gambling or alcohol. I agree with someone earlier in saying that you don't have to quit 100 percent, just moderate it for yourself.

I've been down this road also, and tried to quit cold turkey. But if you enjoy it why stop? Just make sure it doesn't control you and that you control it.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I used to play games a lot more than I do now. I think I kinda grew out of it after a while. I mean, I used to sit there for hours a day playing an RPG or whatever. I still do it sometimes, but only maybe once every 1-2 months and only when I have a really good game that I've been looking forward to.

On the other hand, I know I am addicted to the internet, especially forums and communities I take part in.


----------

